# HELP! hesitant about getting a B5 S4..Need advice



## calculatinginfinity (Dec 23, 2003)

I am getting a new car in the next few weeks and I am torn between a 95 M3 and a 2000 S4. I am getting the car with performance and reliability in mind. I am looking at an s4 in great condition with 14xxxx miles but with oem turbos that im sure are on their way out. the maintence and service costs are pushing me away from the audi and toward the bimmer. what are the thoughts of the boardmembers? how much does it cost to keep your s4 running and maintenenced?
thanks
Chris


----------



## naarleven (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: HELP! hesitant about getting a B5 S4..Need advice (calculatinginfinity)*

I dont see why you would consider either of those cars if running costs is an issue.
Namely the M in M3 stands for multiplier. Multiply power, running costs, everything.
An S4 with 140k miles? Problems will arise guaranteed.


----------



## BassBlu (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: HELP! hesitant about getting a B5 S4..Need advice (calculatinginfinity)*

If you still care...
I would recommend the s4. I bought mine about 3 months ago with 116xxx miles on it. It is now around 122xxx miles. 2 trips over 800 miles round trip to the mountains (snow, ice, etc.) and a lot more around town miles later the car has only had minor issues. The throttle body boot failed ($5 part) and the spark plugs are going to be changed in the next few hundred miles. Also, the car throws engine codes almost every week, but they are negligable. According to the diagnostics I need new cats, but I passed smog with flying colors. Besides, the s4 is just a blast to drive!
P.S. It is chipped and my turbos (stock) are both still doing well.


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: HELP! hesitant about getting a B5 S4..Need advice (BassBlu)*

having driven and worked on both of them id say go with the s4, i had the same options and chose the s4 too. the e36 m3 is a good car but dated, its probably the best car the way they used to be made. the s4 is much more modern, quiet, and comfortable. probably not faster without a chip. cost wise the m3 will end up being cheaper as there is less crap to break and its not too difficult to work on/diagnose. the s4 is a good race car and family car i feel if you got both youd keep the s4 ten years later.
personally i expect within the next 5 years the b5 chassis cars will begin to dominate the tuner crowds as they are vastly superior to the tuner cars out now(under 6k). kids will start snagging quattros for 5k or less and parents will love them for it.


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: HELP! hesitant about getting a B5 S4..Need advice (megafreakindeth)*

Owned an S4, kind of regret it. Glad I sold it.
Should've kept my Lightning, but I have GTO now so its good


----------

